# 6 openings for a South Carolina Club



## Russell Creek (Jan 26, 2006)

The club has 1501+ acres of continuous prime deer hunting habitat. The property has a variety of habitats: 30,20,15 and 10 year old pines, select cuts, 1 year old planted clear-cuts, powerline, hardwood creek bottoms, and also has a good road system. Land has been manged since 1999. Property is located in McCormick County, SC near Mount Carmel. Come and take a look, join in, and enjoy some great hunting! E-mail at russellcreek@charter.net Or call me at 864-494-1044.

*Archery Only Section
*Over 28 Club Stands
*First Come First Serve per Hunt
*Deer, Turkey, Coyotes, Rabbits, Bobcats, Foxes, also A Limited Number Of Quail
*Summer & Winter Food Plots
*Guest Policy
*Free Camping (Except Electricity)

Dues are $1200 per year. Price includes summer and winter plantings. $300 deposit will reserve your spot


----------



## Russell Creek (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Russell Creek (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Bruz (Jan 27, 2006)

How many members?

Thanks,

Bruz


----------



## Murdock (Jan 27, 2006)

How many members?
Thanks
Murdock


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 27, 2006)

Great to see pictures of kids with their deer. Looks like you have some dandy bucks!!


----------



## Russell Creek (Jan 27, 2006)

Nineteen


----------



## Murdock (Jan 27, 2006)

Is baiting legal in Sc?


----------



## Dub (Jan 28, 2006)

Murdock said:
			
		

> Is baiting legal in Sc?


Depends on the hunting zone / county.

SC DNR has maps & rules.


----------



## Dub (Jan 28, 2006)

That is an awesome buck!!!!!!


Do you allow fourwheeler  use for transportation  to stands?


How many members?


I'm interested.


----------



## Russell Creek (Feb 1, 2006)

No baiting during Deer or turkey season.  Our goal is 19 members.  We allow ATV to parking areas not stands except in extreme circustances.


----------



## Russell Creek (Feb 18, 2006)

We still have some openings get in touch with us if you are interested.  Thanks! Here are some more pics from last year and one of a good gobbler that survived last Turkey Season.


----------



## Russell Creek (Mar 2, 2006)

Still have some openings


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 8, 2006)

*Very interested*

I'm very interested in this club...mostly b/c I bow hunt more than rifle.  How big is the archeryonly area?  Are there many bowhunters throughout the season?

Please Email:
epbyrd291@hotmail.com

or PM.

Thanks


----------



## Russell Creek (Mar 9, 2006)

Bow section is 150 + acres, don't really have any serious bow hunter that bow hunt more than a week or two.


----------



## josh behan (Mar 10, 2006)

hey iam interseted in your club i would have two possibly three members depending on where and how far from home it is if you will send me a pm with info i will call thanks4xl


----------

